# Disappearing Shows



## cydeweyz (Mar 15, 2010)

It appears shows I've streamed or downloaded via Tivo Stream are disappearing. Nothing shows that that have been deleted, but they are definitely gone from my list of shows. This is a bit troublesome (especially with HBO content) when I want to watch a show my wife has watched already via an iPad, or that I wanted to save to watch again later. Anyone else experiencing this issue?
I'm still trying to track the issue, but my Tivo used to hover around 80-90% full before the stream. Ater the stream, my Tivo is usually 50-60% full. That's when I started noticing the problem.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Are they showing up as deleted? What does the history say happened?


----------



## cydeweyz (Mar 15, 2010)

No history or record of deletion. In recently deleted section, the only shows showing deleted are a news program I deleted 9/17 and Sons of Anarchy 3 minute replay I deleted last night (thru Tivo, not thru Tivo iOS app). There should be way more deleted programs listed. As I have 20 shows and 31 episodes in My Shows right now. As a matter of fact, I watch and deleted The Soup and Tosh.0 thru download and/or streaming on my iPhone this week, and deleted them thru the iPhone app. Those should be showing up in my Recently deleted items, right?


----------



## cydeweyz (Mar 15, 2010)

Ugh. The last episode of Louie, that I only watched half of on my Tivo is missing from My Shows and not showing in Recently Deleted. I did download it onto my iPhone though, which is how I found it it was missing on my Tivo. Curious is that my Recently Deleted section used to be filled with shows dating back weeks, but now only a couple of shows are listed? Is my Tivo dying or is this Stream related? I can only determine that shows I've started to play on my iOS devices are gone into the ether.

Update: Going back all of October, Conan, New Girl, Late Night with Jimmy Fallon plus some others all show deleted, but none show in Recently Deleted items list. Also, none of those shows were watched thru Tivo Stream (or watched at all).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are you low on space? Also beware that the default setting for a SP is to set the Keep At Most setting to 10, so if you have more then 10 episodes of a show or wishlist they will start getting deleted even if you have plenty of space.

If the shows that were deleted were recorded in the last two weeks they will also show in the Recording History with a reason for their deletion.

Dan


----------



## cydeweyz (Mar 15, 2010)

I have it set to keep at most 3 shows for series recordings. No history of deletions and none of the shows end up in Recently Deleted section. Also my 1st indication of a problem was when full space dropped from 80-90% full to 50-60% full. As of today, it says 55%.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Weird. I doubt this is a Stream problem though.

Do you happen to have two TiVos in the same room? Perhaps the remote code on one got reset and when you're using one you're accidentally controlling the other?

Do you have suggestions enabled? Those can wipe out the Recently Deleted pretty quickly, so that's not a good place to look. The Recording History, which is accessed via the To Do List is a better place to look for a reason why something was deleted.

Dan


----------



## cydeweyz (Mar 15, 2010)

Ya, the more I look, the more it looks like a Premiere problem that started aroun the same time I connected the stream. I only noticed the missing shows once I was able to view from multiple sources. Only one active tivo. Suggestions disabled since the day it was activated.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Anyone else in the house that could be deleting them?

Dan


----------



## cydeweyz (Mar 15, 2010)

If someone was deleting them, wouldn't there be a listing in History and the Recently Deleted section full of deleted shows? I went ahead and deleted about a dozen shows and season passes to see if that helps. I still have about 40 season passes listed so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not if they were also purposely deleting them from the Recently Deleted. The Recording History is in order the shows were recorded. So if you delete a show today that was recorded a week ago you'll have to go back to find the reason. If the show was recorded more then two weeks ago it wont be in the history at all. 

Dan


----------

